# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  أسمـ ح ـولي قربـت لح ـظة ذبـولي ..!!

## همسة مشاعر

*السـلام عليـ’كـم ورـ,حـمة الله وبـ’ركـآتهـ ,,



أسمحولي ..!!؟
قربت " لحظة . . ذبولي . . !! "
مافهمتوا ..
وش أبي ..!؟
طفل واحساسه
" . . غبي . . !! "
يبحث عن عشق ٍ بطولي . . !!*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ما شاء الله التصوير رائع ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

بوركتي ..

كل المودة

----------


## أموآج

يعطيش العافية يالغلا 

تصوير رائع وابداع منك ِ

الصور تتحدث عن يأس وذبول >> من مخيلتي

----------


## همس الصمت

لقطة جميلة جداً ...
تصوير جميل وواضح مرررررررة
سلمتِ على هذا الالتقاط الرائع ..
بالتوفيق يارب ..

----------


## looovely

* تصوير رائع*
* ولقطه جميله جداً* 
*يعطيك العافيه خيتوو واصلي ابداعك*
* تح ـيــآآآآتي*

----------


## sh0osh0o

*التقاطه جميلهـ 
استمري لتصقلي موهبتك 

دمتي بحفظ الرحمن 
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لقطه رهيبه بجد

----------


## Malamh Cute

.
.


مرحبآ :) 
اللقطه مره روعه ،

وحتى تصويرك مره قميل :) .

تسلمي يالغلا ع الطرح ،

وإن شآآآْء الله دوم التميز ومن هيك للأفضل يآآرب 

ربي يعطيك آلف عآآآفيه ،

مآآنحرمش جديدك يآقميل :p 

تحيآآتي

----------


## كبرياء

مرآحب ..~
تصووير مرره رووعهـ ..!
لآمست الأحسـآس ..~
يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيه ....!
لآعدم
كبريآء ..~

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه ..


اللهم ص ـلي على مـ ح ـمد وآل مـ ح ـمد ..



ماش ـاء الله ع ـليكِ همـ س ـي ،،


دومك فنااانه ومبدع ـه في التـ ص ـوير ..


ع ـوااافي ع ـليكِ النيو كـام ^_^ ..


دوم وافينا بـ ج ـديد ع ـدستكِ هُنـا ..


س ـلمت يمناكِ وع ـطاكِ ربي الـ ع ـااافيه ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## إبتسام السهم

تصوير رائعة 
يعطيك العافية 
ننتظر القادم

----------


## hope

صوره جميلهـ 

يعطيك العآفيييهـ خيتي

لاعدمت جديدكـ ,,


تحياتي

----------


## أبو سلطان

تصوير معبر ما شاء الله

سلمت يمينك

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  

يعطيك العافية 

صورة جميله  

ما ننحرم جديد عدستك 

دمتي بود

----------

